# Libido and beyond..



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok need a little input,most of you know I'm on TRT dosed well,just started a cycle last week.before cycle and now my libido is crap,no intrestest in it at all,don't ever think about it,don't really care about it.Im afraid something's up.Yes I take antidepressants but that's never bothered me,I take 3 BP meds has a tendency to affect erections and havet to use cialis,a lot of stress right now over my fathers will,fussing and fighting with family to.
Taking for current cycle with Test,NPP,caber,aromasin
Any thoughts?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ok need a little input,most of you know I'm on TRT dosed well,just started a cycle last week.before cycle and now my libido is crap,no intrestest in it at all,don't ever think about it,don't really care about it.Im afraid something's up.Yes I take antidepressants but that's never bothered me,I take 3 BP meds has a tendency to affect erections and havet to use cialis,a lot of stress right now over my fathers will,fussing and fighting with family to.
> Taking for current cycle with Test,NPP,caber,aromasin
> Any thoughts?



You should check your estradiol and prolactin levels.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Both are good just had them checked recently


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 7, 2014)

You have a lot of psychological issues going on right now brother, enough to cause a drop in libido. Although the antidepressants havent bothered you before does not rule out the fact that they could be working against you when added to the other things you are taking and going through. 

Losing your father and going through the fight with the family would mess me up too.

You could add some mast int here, always makes me horny and hard as a rock as well. Is this your first time with NPP? 

Anyway, I hope you feel better my brother.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, 3 BP meds sounds like a lot on top of anti depressants that you are taking. You may want to ask your doc to take a looka t your meds and reevaluate what they have prescribed you. 

My father went back after getting on TRT himself and they cut his meds in half. Feels 100% better after dropping the meds and adding in a little test.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 7, 2014)

What are your doses for test, NPP, caber and aromasin?  when did you have your E2 and prolactin checked?  If you just started the cycle 1 week ago, you may just need a little time to let things settle/even out.  If you're running test cyp and started aromasin on day one it's possible that the test hasn't had time to build and you crashed your E2 with too much stane too soon.  Just a thought.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 7, 2014)

Could be turning gay.  it happens.

Stress can really **** you up.  If nothing else has changed and bloods are good id say you need to chill out and rethink whats getting you stressed.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2014)

I think GK and the worm hit the problem here. You got a lot going on bro. I remember a few months back I was on cycle and I had a couple of days where my stress level was high. It was not good brother! Stress and gear do not go well together. Please be careful brother.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea I had my estradiol checked and it was 25pg/ml around normal where I want it while on TRT and my cycle.BTW this was going on way before I started my cycle.

My TRT dose:300mg/week Test Cyp
I also take HCG at 250iu twice per week with my TRT and 12.5mg of aromasin with my TRT so all of that is by a doctor and is kept in close check,I know it's not that.

My cycle is
Test Cyp 700mg
NPP 600mg
Aromasin-25mg/day
Caber .05mg Sunday //Thursday 
Proviron 75mg/day

I have used NPP before as well as deca several times so I know how all of that works,not being an ass,but I'm pretty experienced when it comes to AAS I've always done test/deca cycles followed by Test/Masteron/anavar cut cycles
That's the only AAS I've ever used,Test,Deca,NPP,Masteron,Anavar,Proviron
I use caber ever time I cycle with deca or NPP at .05mg twice per week and aromasin at 25 mg/day that's the dose that works for me cause I've had it checked several times

But these BP meds I don't know,I havet to use cialis
But im under a tremendous amount of stress and anxiety right now because of my dads will that we are fighting over in court so that may have something to do with it
Sorry to be so long just wanted to explain to everybody so I might could get some advice!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey BE...thanks for sharing your experience as I am sure you are not alone in dealing with these issues.  Its very likely others are dealing or may be dealing with lack of libido on cycle in the future.

My personally feeling is that what you're currently going through may not be cycle related.  Even though you are using NPP the shorter ester of nan it probably has not fully hit you yet.

My recommendation would be to see how you feel over the next week or 2.  It's very likely that things will come back to normal on there own.  You may also want to consider meditation or other effective stress relieving activities during this difficult time in your life.

One last recommendation for libido.  This coming weekend schedule some time with Mrs BE.  But a nice bottle of red wine, drink it together, spend 2 or 3 hours just forgetting about your current situation and have fun sex filled afternoon.  Sometimes is just come down to escaping our busy stress filled lives for a few hours.  I can assure Mrs Transcend truly appreciates when I plan a weekend afternoon like this and I feel better for days after!

Feel better my friend and keep us posted!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 7, 2014)

Bull, do you need me to send you some pics..................just sayin  LOL


----------



## Trauma RN (Jan 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Bull, do you need me to send you some pics..................just sayin  LOL



Yeah Jenn has these awesome side boob shots... SO I hear.....


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Yeah Jenn has these awesome side boob shots... SO I hear.....



hahahaha...I also heard they might exist


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Bull, do you need me to send you some pics..................just sayin  LOL



Oh yes mam sweetie,I think that would cure me quickly lol!!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Yeah Jenn has these awesome side boob shots... SO I hear.....



Yea she is very stunning!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey BE...thanks for sharing your experience as I am sure you are not alone in dealing with these issues.  Its very likely others are dealing or may be dealing with lack of libido on cycle in the future.
> 
> My personally feeling is that what you're currently going through may not be cycle related.  Even though you are using NPP the shorter ester of nan it probably has not fully hit you yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother I appreciate your help,it is non cycle related cause it's been like this for months prior,I agree stress has a lot to do with it


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 7, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Oh yes mam sweetie,I think that would cure me quickly lol!!!!



lol, well we are here to support each other!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes we are hon thank you very much too


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 7, 2014)

I am concerned u r on quite a few meds along with the AAS.  I hope your dr. knows what u are taking so your health is not ay risk.  I myself would never take any type of gear if I were prescribed bp meds....But that is just my 2 cents....


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Bulls sorry to hear about ur father bud, that's a real bummer especially with the family fighting over the will. Just stopped by to send u my condolences and may everything work out great for u. Ummm....and I can also send u pics of myself as well? Lmao. Stay strong brother.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I am concerned u r on quite a few meds along with the AAS.  I hope your dr. knows what u are taking so your health is not ay risk.  I myself would never take any type of gear if I were prescribed bp meds....But that is just my 2 cents....


Yea I know my brother FD,my wife says I'm crazy,I have an enlarged heart due to high BP a few years back,they couldn't get it down and it caused an enlarged heart.My doctor is aware of my TRT of course but not of any other of my AAS,and I know I'm stupid in not telling her.Im am however going to a nuephrologist in a couple weeks,he's aware of my BB supplements and TRT but not my AAS I do intend to tell him about it and go from there I appreciate your concern my friend I really do!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 7, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Hey Bulls sorry to hear about ur father bud, that's a real bummer especially with the family fighting over the will. Just stopped by to send u my condolences and may everything work out great for u. Ummm....and I can also send u pics of myself as well? Lmao. Stay strong brother.



Brother I appreciate the condolences means a lot my friend!!!!! Always help to have support from friends!!! Esp here on the forum,I guess that also is causing a lot of my stress and anxiety I'm taking this very hard my dad passing,and to add to it he would never allow this fussing and all to take place,it's a bad situation me and 1 sister against the other sister and my dad's brother=not good!!!
I don think your pics would help very much lmao!! Ha ha!! Thanks for the offer though roflmao!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone with a heart condition should not b on gear, life is 2 short to be messing around with your health when u already have a pre existing condition.....




Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea I know my brother FD,my wife says I'm crazy,I have an enlarged heart due to high BP a few years back,they couldn't get it down and it caused an enlarged heart.My doctor is aware of my TRT of course but not of any other of my AAS,and I know I'm stupid in not telling her.Im am however going to a nuephrologist in a couple weeks,he's aware of my BB supplements and TRT but not my AAS I do intend to tell him about it and go from there I appreciate your concern my friend I really do!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Anyone with a heart condition should not b on gear, life is 2 short to be messing around with your health when u already have a pre existing condition.....


You are correct my friend


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing on proviron, i find that it looses its effect after a while. Its a good idea to drop it for a month or two and then go back on. You'll feel the difference right away.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't be selfish. You have your own family to worry about. How do you think your kids would feel if dad was gone. You know the answer. 

Drop the cycle and get your shit straight. There will always be steroids. You only get one life.


----------



## djt248 (Jan 8, 2014)

Worm^^^^ couldn't have said it better!! Drop the juice and take care of yourself and your kids. They only have one father in their life. Losing a parent is very tough to deal with. Now ask yourself how your kids would feel to lose you. Easy decision my brother. I'm sure you'll make the correct decision. Prayers to you and your family. Tough times I'm sure!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2014)

I appreciate your concerns I really do,but as several of you have mentioned my kids,I have not spoken to either if them in a year due to my ex,plus this will thing of my dads so maybe that's why I'm just trying to do all I can to be happy and keep myself sane,I've done everything possible to connect with my kids,and they don't respond so I'm at peace with that


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 8, 2014)

Just because your relationship with your kids today is not a good one does not mean there is no hope in changing that in the future.....All kids need their parents at some point in their life


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea I know FD, sorta hard when your ex is filling there heads with lies about me and they believe them


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea I know FD, sorta hard when your ex is filling there heads with lies about me and they believe them



You know what Bulls.  My mom did that when i was little too.  My dad just remained the same stand up guy he was, and after awhile I started to see through the bs.  Stay true to who you are...and like FD said, all kids need their parents at some point in their life.......so true......because I have been trying to get closer dad after all the years I lost, but the the good thing is......he is still here to do so.......and you need to be too.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2014)

Brother I sure do thank you for saying that!!! Means a lot to me bud!!! It's just hard dealing with everything at once ya know,plus trying to workout and look half way decent at my age


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 8, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Brother I sure do thank you for saying that!!! Means a lot to me bud!!! It's just hard dealing with everything at once ya know,plus trying to workout and look half way decent at my age



Hey man no problem.  You'll be fine.  Bring your stress here to unload, we are here for you.  Keep yourself healthy though, ok!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea I need somewhere to unload all I have is the forum and the gym no other outlets


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 8, 2014)

Once your kids are older they will understand what their mother was doing all those years....It will come back to bite her in the ass


----------



## stonetag (Jan 8, 2014)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I appreciate your concerns I really do,but as several of you have mentioned my kids,I have not spoken to either if them in a year due to my ex,plus this will thing of my dads so maybe that's why I'm just trying to do all I can to be happy and keep myself sane,I've done everything possible to connect with my kids,and they don't respond so I'm at peace with that



Not tellin you what to do friend at all, kids can be stressful in and of themselves, but they can also lift your mood very positively just by seeing their satisfaction and happiness. Obviously I don't know your situation but your ex needs to understand what it means to be a dad, and how kids react in life when their is an absence of "dad" or at least a dad figure. Don't give up bro! fight tooth and nail, may be something that could haunt you for life if don't explore every possible option of reuniting with them. Not to be a smartass (but I can't help myself) with all you have going on man and throw that ex of yours on top of that there would be no wood in my near future! Also check drug interactions (may have been said) that by itself can be brutal. I have two kids so I'm not an armchair dad!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn bro that's an absolute shame what ur ex is doin to them kids. She should honestly feel ashamed of herself. Kids will believe almost anything u tell them and she should know that! I think its just an EXTREMELY COWARDLY move on her behalf. Dude im not even kidding,  im actually getting pissed as I write this. I take this personal cuz I have seen it happen to my cousin and it totally tore him up. But just like everyone said bulls, no lie man, when he started to fight harder and harder for his kids it changed his life. He knew no matter what his ex said about him in words, he expressed to bis kids in actions and they realized that daddy wasn't as bad as mommy made him to be. I have children bro that I love so much and would do anything in the WORLD for them and can't even imagine my life without them. Bulls..Fight! Fight for ur children bro they need u. Like flying dragon said, karma is a b***h and she'll get hers. I know ur stressing a lot bro but remember the will is just materialistic things ONLY! UR kids r ur PRIDE & JOY who love u no matter what and need u in their lives. Once again best of luck to u brother. God bless


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys I sure do appreciate all the post and what have said,y'all have brought all of this out in perspective for me and I can start dealing with it!!! Y'all are the best buds anyone could ask for I swear guys y'all are te best


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 12, 2014)

For someone i have never personally met........bulls your my bro....and i need you to be careful,ok!  One day u and i are gonna hunts ure old mans land !


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bullseye: was the E2 of 25 on the Regular or Sensitive estradiol assay.  If regular, your E2 is probably too low.

I know you said prolactin is good, but how about posting lab results?  Maybe we will spot something that doesn't look right.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 12, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> For someone i have never personally met........bulls your my bro....and i need you to be careful,ok!  One day u and i are gonna hunts ure old mans land !


Alpha sounds good to me brother!! always a brother!!



Megatron28 said:


> Bullseye: was the E2 of 25 on the Regular or Sensitive estradiol assay.  If regular, your E2 is probably too low.
> 
> I know you said prolactin is good, but how about posting lab results?  Maybe we will spot something that doesn't look right.


the estradiol test was from 6-55pg/ml range so mine was sorta in the middle,and yea i will post up the results to see if yall can catch something i didnt thanks bud


----------

